# Photography website and contest



## megster (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a website started last month where you can upload your photos into albums to share with others, and enter the weekly photo contests. We offer prizes for some of them too. Check it out if you are interested, we have lots of great photographers, both amateur and professional 

http://www.myfocusphotos.com


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 24, 2008)

Your concept is very similar to my own website, Picture Postbox, except that you have the contests too. I must say I'm somewhat jealous of your member count, LOL. Any marketing tips?


----------



## megster (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you for the feedback  

we have not done much marketing yet, we did manage to get some erally good photographers to join though, that might have helped :thumbup:


----------

